# How high can a dachshund jump?



## Magneto (Feb 22, 2017)

I am picking up Freyja from the breeder in two weeks. I know she cannot jump that high at first, but she will grow up and be able to jump higher eventually.

I know they should not jump much at all, but I have a balcony on the second floor where the rail is also the flowerbed and about two feet high and two feet wide. I suspect she can jump two feet when she is older. I am contemplating laying planks on top of it to make it into both a bench for sitting on and a platform for my dachshund to sit and watch the neighborhood from. I would build a fence on top so she cannot fall down. She would have stairs up to it off course. The alternative would be to build a fence inside the balcony so she cannot get up to the flowerbed at all.

How high of a fence do I need to build to be sure she cannot jump over it?


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

This is just me but I wouldn't leave any dog out on a balcony unattended.


----------



## Magneto (Feb 22, 2017)

InkedMarie said:


> This is just me but I wouldn't leave any dog out on a balcony unattended.


I don't believe I implied she would be out there unattended. But even if I am out there she could still accidentally fall while I am reading a book, hence the need for a fence.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Magneto said:


> I don't believe I implied she would be out there unattended. But even if I am out there she could still accidentally fall while I am reading a book, hence the need for a fence.


Put a hook on the house or caribeaner on the balcony fencing and hook the dog up. If she jumps over, at least you can get her back up


----------



## Magneto (Feb 22, 2017)

InkedMarie said:


> Put a hook on the house or caribeaner on the balcony fencing and hook the dog up. If she jumps over, at least you can get her back up


Thank you for the suggestion. I appreciate that this is what you would do and I truly do not mean to be rude, but this is not what I was asking about. My question was how high can they jump and how high a fence/rail would have to be for it to be absolutely safe. I sometimes like to keep the balcony door open during the day in the summer and it would be easier for me to secure the balcony in a way that would ensure that the dog is safe while not being on a leash.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

"Jump freely"? I'd say about twice the height at the withers, generally speaking. However, most dogs are capable of "climbing" a lot higher than that, especially if given the footing a fence might provide.. There are many instances of dachshunds being able to easily reach kitchen counters and dining room tables. 

Dachshunds are smart, spirited, and highly driven. Sometimes too much for their own good. I would not underestimate their determination nor their athletic ability. I'd definitely err very much on the side of prevention when it comes to a potential second story fall.


----------



## Magneto (Feb 22, 2017)

petpeeve said:


> "Jump freely"? I'd say about twice the height at the withers, generally speaking. However, most dogs are capable of "climbing" a lot higher than that, especially if given the footing a fence might provide.. There are many instances of dachshunds being able to easily reach kitchen counters and dining room tables.
> 
> Dachshunds are smart, spirited, and highly driven. Sometimes too much for their own good. I would not underestimate their determination nor their athletic ability. I'd definitely err very much on the side of prevention when it comes to a potential second story fall.


Thank you for your answer. I was thinking of building a fence of plexiglas/acrylic sheets with wood frames on all sides like the one in the picture. I can get sheets that are 80 cm/31.5 inches tall. That, plus the framing would reach a total height of 90 cm/35.4 inches, and should be high enough for a dachshund by your estimations of jump height. Also, since the fence will be of smooth plexiglas/acrylic, it should also make it impossible to climb.










I'm not really that worried about the climbing in any case. As you said, they are smart. If they can see that there is a a 10 yard drop right outside the fence, most dogs would not willingly jump to their death. So the fence is mostly a fall safeguard. I'm picturing the dog happily snoozing in the sun and turning in her sleep and falling over the edge. A fence would prevent that from happening.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Magneto said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. I appreciate that this is what you would do and I truly do not mean to be rude, but this is not what I was asking about. My question was how high can they jump and how high a fence/rail would have to be for it to be absolutely safe. I sometimes like to keep the balcony door open during the day in the summer and it would be easier for me to secure the balcony in a way that would ensure that the dog is safe while not being on a leash.


Well, you posted to a public forum & since there is no rule here saying we must remain on topic, I chose to comment.


----------



## Magneto (Feb 22, 2017)

InkedMarie said:


> Well, you posted to a public forum & since there is no rule here saying we must remain on topic, I chose to comment.


As I allready said, I did not mean to be rude. I'm just tired of forums in general because of this habit of giving alternatives instead of answering the actual question. This does not reflect on you personally, I just have a short fuse on the subject.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Magneto said:


> As I allready said, I did not mean to be rude. I'm just tired of forums in general because of this habit of giving alternatives instead of answering the actual question. This does not reflect on you personally, I just have a short fuse on the subject.


Since you described it as a "fence" or "rail" rather than a "wall", the mention of not being unattended AND the mention of considering climbing ability are both important. Even if you considered climbing etc already, someone else with a Doxie reading this might not have. 

I've seen a Pug scale a chain link fence with no problem for example. Or, vertical railings that are made to be safe for small children can still have width side gaps that allow a small dog through them. 

I think with a solid, smooth surface like plexiglass, than 4 foot above the planter level would likely be fine for supervised use. You will need to check with your local Code enforcement agency because it will need to meet safety standards for human use. That includes things like height but also how it is anchored. Although, if your current second floor balcony has only a 2 foot high barrier, I would be surprised if that meets code to begin with. You will want to fit the plexi carefully because it is a bit flexible and you don't want it coming out of its railing anchors if smacked into.


----------



## Magneto (Feb 22, 2017)

Shell said:


> Since you described it as a "fence" or "rail" rather than a "wall", the mention of not being unattended AND the mention of considering climbing ability are both important. Even if you considered climbing etc already, someone else with a Doxie reading this might not have.
> 
> I've seen a Pug scale a chain link fence with no problem for example. Or, vertical railings that are made to be safe for small children can still have width side gaps that allow a small dog through them.
> 
> I think with a solid, smooth surface like plexiglass, than 4 foot above the planter level would likely be fine for supervised use. You will need to check with your local Code enforcement agency because it will need to meet safety standards for human use. That includes things like height but also how it is anchored. Although, if your current second floor balcony has only a 2 foot high barrier, I would be surprised if that meets code to begin with. You will want to fit the plexi carefully because it is a bit flexible and you don't want it coming out of its railing anchors if smacked into.


Thank you for helpful information. The rules are a bit different here in Norway so I don't have to follow any codes, but I appreciate the heads up anyway. This has got me thinking, and I think I might go further than a simple fence. I might build it like a semicage/crate. 3 or 4 feet high, with plexi or netting, but also with a roof and walls on each side. That, pluss the fact that she can see the 10 yard drop, should be pretty dog proof. When I say it will not be unatended out there I mean generally. I still want to make it so that it would be safe to do so.


----------



## Himannv (Jan 30, 2017)

I had a quick look at a few videos and found this one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQE-Xxk4G94

The Dachshund in question seems able to reach four feet or so with no support. So I reckon something 5 feet tall might just about do it to stop him/her if there's nothing to stand on or give them a boost. 

I don't really feel that seeing through a glass is helpful. They might see something through the glass, like a squirrel or another dog, that they want to chase and give them extra motivation to make the leap. Dogs seem to have a tendency to use their intelligence to solve problems, like how to get that treat from your hands into their mouth. So if the problem is "I want to chase that squirrel", jumping over your fence will be a means to an end. I know of a GSD that broke her leg by leaping off a balcony to chase another dog that dared to venture near her "zone". GSDs are pretty smart as well.

EDIT: Note that I've never owned Dachshunds and there are more experienced dog owners on here who may have more accurate answers.


----------



## Palapaguy01 (May 4, 2021)

I would never underestimate the drive of a doxie to do something he/she had decided to do.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

This thread is four years old and the OP is no longer active. I'm going to close this thread to further replies, but feel free to start your own discussion or participate in other current discussions.


----------

